# schoolmaster lessons near dunblane



## kernal grain 6 (25 April 2015)

Hi going on holiday to Dunblane for a few days and wondered if there was anywhere near who offered lessons on a schoolmaster. Thank you


----------



## EventingMum (25 April 2015)

Don't know what Gleneagles have in the way of schoolmasters just now but would be worth a call.


----------



## kernal grain 6 (25 April 2015)

Thank you, I was wondering about Gleneagles,it looks a lovely place to go.


----------



## measles (26 April 2015)

Gleneagles would also be my suggestion.


----------



## Marydoll (29 April 2015)

Its a bit further out in fife but you could try Mac Dressage
http://www.internationaldressage.co.uk/school.html


----------



## kernal grain 6 (30 April 2015)

hi thank you for all for replying, I shall give them a call as they both sound great, not to sure how far fife is from dunblane but it gives me a choice, thank you


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 May 2015)

Did you go for a lesson OP. Would like to do similar.


----------



## kernal grain 6 (28 May 2015)

Hi it is all booked for the 10th June, with Eric mckechnie which I am really looking forward to x


----------

